# BH!



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

Bijuu and I earned our BH yesterday!


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Congratulations! And such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great work! :congratulations:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

woot...now onward and upward.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations. Great accomplishment!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats! Nicely done


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Congrats!!! You guys looke good!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow that is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations! How long ago did you start training for it? I just started training for BH and hope to trial next year.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats! That's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

```

```



ausdland said:


> Congratulations! How long ago did you start training for it? I just started training for BH and hope to trial next year.


It took 1 1/2 years. My boy was also reactive and undersocialized, so if you don't have those problems, you'll be able to earn the BH much faster. Bijuu is my first dog ever, so I made so many mistakes that I had to fix before I could get to the more advanced training, lol.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice work by you and your dog!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats! It is great to personally take that 1st step and focus on the next one.

Well done!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Many congratulations!!:congratulations::thumbup:


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Congrats on your BH. That is very impressive especially since he is your first dog, that takes alot of time and dedication. You two must be a good team. Look forward to hearing about your IPO1.


----------

